# Painful ovulation on clomid??



## mandymoo12 (May 13, 2013)

Hi.

I'm on day 14 today. I'm charting and this morning I went up .2 degrees so think I must be ovulating.. Thing is, I am in the most excruciating pain and feel quite sick. It feels like I'm constipated, but I have been to the toilet quite a lot, but still feel like I need to go.

The pain is low down in my abdomen. Currently at work and have 11 hours left of my shift!!

Do you think that this is ovulation pain? Does the clomid make it worse? And bugger we were too tired to have sex last night although we did on Monday night..

Thanks in advance 
xx


----------



## tams1981 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hello mandymoo.

When I ovulated on chlomid I was very aware I was ovulating I could feel it but it wasn't excruciating just uncomfortable. 

Are you being observed with scans? Maybe your ovaries were over stimulated. I've had quite bad pain in ovaries since just before I got my bfp right up until now. My ovaries have a lot of cysts and that is painful. The hospital asked me if I was still taking chlomid at 5 weeks as more ovaries were so over stimulated. I did let them know I'm not stupid and you only take chlomid for a few days and definitely not when pregnant. Anyway I'm going off course a bit now. 

If its excruciating I'd check with who ever is monitoring you or put you on chlomid. Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## mandymoo12 (May 13, 2013)

Nope - no monitoring. 
The doc game me three months (15 tablets) This is my second month. I think I might have had a bit of pain on the first month because I remember getting hubby to be jiggy and I had a tummy ache.

The only thing doc said was that I need to do bloods on day 21 on my third month.

Sorry to be graphic, but I've been to the toilet a few times today already. Normal ish but it hasn't eased the pain. I don't know if there is a connection


----------



## tams1981 (Feb 6, 2012)

Has the pain eased at all? 

Its around your time of when ovulation should be and temp suggests that it's that. Maybe you have a couple of follicles or maybe it's a big follicle. Hope the pain eases. 

I went private so I could have scans on the cycles of taking chlomid. It worked out for me even after a failed ivf and IUI. 

Good luck xx


----------



## mandymoo12 (May 13, 2013)

No not really. It's been painful for about 5 hours now. Had a bit of soup and it eased whilst I was drinking it  
I'm really not sure whether to phone anyone and if so who?


----------



## tams1981 (Feb 6, 2012)

How about calling NHS direct as the docs will be closed for lunch. They may suggest you go to see docs anyway. Xx


----------



## mandymoo12 (May 13, 2013)

Just called the docs.. Waiting for an advice call back..  

Thanks... xx


----------



## tams1981 (Feb 6, 2012)

How are you doing this morning? Pain eased? What did docs say? xx


----------



## mandymoo12 (May 13, 2013)

Sorry I didn't reply to this.. Been so busy. Doctor was weird and just said it probably is ovulation, or it could be a stomach bug. My tummy was definitely distended.

Anyway, it was all vain as I got AF yesterday


----------



## tams1981 (Feb 6, 2012)

No prob  

Sometimes I wonder why I go to docs my mum gives better diagnoses with her readers digest books lol.

Sorry to here AF arrived  xx


----------

